# 3 iframes nebeneinander



## @ff3Nb4ucI-I (22. November 2001)

high!

folgendes problem:
ich brauch 3 iframes, in 3 tabellen, horizontal nebeneinander
aber: die frames werden immer nur vertikal unteinander angezeigt!

wäre echt net schlecht wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet.... 8)

mfg @ffeNb4ucI-I


----------



## Bushman (22. November 2001)

*gg
das ist kein Handmade 
Soviele tabellen Spalten und Zeilen kann man nicht per Handmade machen! 
Wer steigt noch durch den Quelltext durch? Ich habe nach den ersten 50 TDs aufgegeben.

Bitte, etwas übersichtlicher 
Ich schaffs nämlcih nicht und ich kanns normalerweise


----------



## @ff3Nb4ucI-I (22. November 2001)

*harr!* )


----------



## Bushman (22. November 2001)

Anscheinend gibts nen bug im DreamWeaver, denn wenn man den Befehl </iframe> hinter den geöffnetten IFRAME setzt, sind sie gleich richtig ausgerichtet!

Oder hast du die eingebaut und das einfach nur vergessen??  Dann ist es kein Bug vom DreamWeaver


----------



## @ff3Nb4ucI-I (23. November 2001)

(!!scheiss dreamweaver!!)


trotzdem thx bushman...hat mir wirklich geholfen!


----------



## axe van ecks (23. November 2001)

Warscheinlich kommt diese Antwort etwas spät... aber macht nichts.

Also ich hab dieses Problem so gelöst, dass ich einfach Ebenen (div's halt) gemacht hab und die dann an den Platz geschoben.


----------

